# Hello From Saline Michigan - 7 miles Southwest of Ann Arbor



## SalineMIKnits (Oct 26, 2014)

I am 63 years old and have been knitting since I was 9 years old -my neighbor taught me and I still have my Barbie Dolls Knitting Needles.

I am laid off this week for one or two weeks and am knitting and crocheting. I have been working for 43 years at Ford Motor Company.

I have about 30 knitting and crochet project that are not finished. We have about 3 yarns shops that have closed in Michigan and I am really BLESSED to have another yarn shop that has a much bigger building and I am in heaven.

I learn online and anywhere like you.tube to learn a new technique - like new stitch a day in crochet and knitting, plus craftsy.

I could go on and on - so I just want to say THANK YOU for this new site I found to be a part of.

My Ravelry ID is: SalineMIKnits


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Welcome from Southern California&#128526;


----------



## chantilly65 (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm from the Irish Hills area and I'm bummed that the lys in our area have closed. I love going to new stores and seeing what they have.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Adelaide, Australia. You have definitely come to the right place to feed your addiction. Most of us here are yarn, pattern or knitting addicts.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Welcome from London


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

Welcome from Southern Ontario, Canada.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

He and welcome from western Michigan. Have a great couple of weeks.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Hang in there- just a little farther until retirement-- we are Ford people- my husband won't even look at anything else.


----------



## SalineMIKnits (Oct 26, 2014)

Tell your husband - I don't want to retire until I can't work any more.

I love my job, yarn, knitting and crocheting too much.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Diane, and welcome to KP from Tennessee! Happy you have joined our merry group!


----------



## SalineMIKnits (Oct 26, 2014)

The yarn shop the moved and is bigger is in Livonia - 4000 sq feet of yarns.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

What is the name of the store? I live close to Livonia and didn't know we had a new store. Welcome from SE Michigan. So glad you joined us.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome from Toronto


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome from Ann Arbor, neighbor!!! Glad to have you join us.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome from Canton, Michigan ... right down the road.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi and welcome from upstate NY. Remember no question is a bad question here and learning is a must. Enjoy the site.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.

My brother lives in Pinckney, MI, just a hop, skip and a jump from you.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

hello


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome from NE Wisconsin!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome from Bundaberg Australia.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Welcome Diane! Congrats on all your years at Ford Motor; we know what you will be doing in your retirement! You will LOVE this site! Welcome from Northern Lower Michigan :thumbup:


----------



## Piperchar (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi and welcome from Grand Blanc, just south of Flint. Please give the names and addresses of the yarn shops in your area. A good yarn shop is worth the drive down!!


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

Welcome -you will get lots of ideas and info here -great group&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

Welcome to this site. 
Last month my hubby and I traveled to Plymouth for a class reunion and so looked forward to shopping at the LYS there. Alas, it has disappeared. Does anyone know if it has moved or has it just gone out of business?


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

SalineMIKnits said:


> I have about 30 knitting and crochet project that are not finished. We have about 3 yarns shops that have closed in Michigan and I am really BLESSED to have another yarn shop that has a much bigger building and I am in heaven.
> 
> My Ravelry ID is: SalineMIKnits


HI from another Michigander. What is that yarn shop that has the much bigger building?? where and its name??

Been knitting since I was 10, too! 
Laid off...Ford always does that, eh? production down? do you consider it a "blessing"? when I would get laid off from the steel mill, it was a good break..from the doubles that I would be pulling.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Welcome from Hamburg MI. Have a friend in Saline and visit there once in a while. I too am fortunate to have a great little lys in Whitmore Lake and another in Brighton. Enjoy your time off.


----------



## daisysmom (Dec 1, 2011)

Welcome from N.E. Michigan!


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome from Birmingham, Michigan


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome from Western North Carolina!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi and welcome from an east sider. (Center Line is surrounded by the city of Warren.) KP is an awesome place to find friends, help, and inspiration!

My son is a contract worker with Fords, but they are looking to hire him outright. This job brought him and his boys back to Michigan, so I say YAY FORD MOTOR COMPANY!!!

If I ever catch up with knitting/crocheting projects, I'm going to make a list and try to visit as many LYS as I can in Michigan!


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Midland. Sounds like a road trip to your new yarn shop is in order. Hope you are back on your feet in no time.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Canada! Glad you joined us!


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome from an old MI girl now living in SE TN. Some of my father's family came from Saline! Their last name was Gough. This was yrs and yrs ago.


----------



## ksbunt (Dec 1, 2012)

Butterfly1943 said:


> What is the name of the store? I live close to Livonia and didn't know we had a new store. Welcome from SE Michigan. So glad you joined us.


It's called Michigan Fine Yarns http://www.miknitboutique.com/ - there is another nice store in Farmington, Mi that has wonderful staff and great classes: http://www.funwithfiber.com/ - so come and knit.


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

Welcome from South Haven Michigan!!


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome to KP!


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

welcome from Whitmore Lake, just a few miles away


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome from the big state of Texas. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome from Oregon.


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome from Shelby Township, MI!


----------



## skmingear (Sep 13, 2014)

Howdy from Oregon&#128516;


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Welcome from Grants Pass, OREGON !


----------



## madhatterhoho (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome !
I lived in Saline, my husband worked at Ford Motor, he was a refrig. heating,air conditioning mechanic. he died in 2003.He was hired when they first opened.We moved to Emmett Idaho.
C. Hoholik


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome from Ontario Canada


----------



## sheardlite (Dec 28, 2011)

Where in Livonia? I'm at 6 mile and Levan!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Welcome from Australia


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome from another Michigander.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi and another warm welcome from Australia.


----------



## plstahl (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome from Ludington, Michigan.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

welcome from Pa. nice to have you with us


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Welcome from Tennessee.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

ksbunt said:


> It's called Michigan Fine Yarns http://www.miknitboutique.com/ - there is another nice store in Farmington, Mi that has wonderful staff and great classes: http://www.funwithfiber.com/ - so come and knit.


Thanks for the information. That store is really close to me. I will be going there soon.


----------



## SalineMIKnits (Oct 26, 2014)

Michigan Fine Yarns
375180a
Ann Arbor Road
Livonia MI 48150

Take I-275 to Ann Arbor Road and go East and go till just before Newburg Road.

It is across the street from LakePoint Restaurant.

734-462-2800


----------



## SalineMIKnits (Oct 26, 2014)

Michigan Fine Yarns moved to this new location about a month ago:

It is 4000 feet of yarn heaven.

734-462-2800

37518 A
Ann Arbor Road
Livonia MI 48150

Take I-275 to Ann Arbor Road and go east and it is just before Newburg on the south side of the street. It is across the street from LakePoint Yacht Club.


----------



## SalineMIKnits (Oct 26, 2014)

I know all about those doubles. Nice to meet you.

Michigan Fine Yarns
37518 A
Ann Arbor Road
Livonia, MI 48150

734 462-2800

Take I-275 to Ann Arbor Road and go east, it is just before Newburg road on the south side of road and across the street from LakePoint Yacht Club


----------



## SalineMIKnits (Oct 26, 2014)

I_275 and Ann Arbor Road and go east

37518 A
Ann Arbor Road
Livonia MI 48150

734 462-2800

it is just west of Newburg and across the street from LakePoint YachtClub


----------



## llc (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome from Royal Oak!


----------



## raisedontherock (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Canada. We have really good friends who live in Ann Arbor. Actually, they are my BFF's son, daughter-in-law and grand-daughter. We visit several times a year. We will be there for Thanksgiving next month. Where is this new yarn shop. I have not yet found any in Ann Arbor except the fancy one downtown and Joann's. Is the one you are speaking about a warehouse style with lots of good buys or just a regular LYS? I am 59 years old, married, no children and retired. I still can't find as much time as I need to knit all the things I want to. I hope your layoff doesn't last too long. My brother just bought a brand new Ford Escape. Every one helps! Keep busy and try to catch up while you are hope.
I look forward to hearing from you.
Dawn


----------



## SalineMIKnits (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Dawn and Thank You.

The Yarn shop is called Michigan Fine Yarns in Livonia. It is before Ann Arbor.

Michigan Fine Yarns
37538 - A
Ann Arbor Road
Livonia MI 48150

(734) 462-2800
It is off I-275


----------



## ruthhomer (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Saline, Michigan,
I am from South Lyon, Michigan about 10 miles n of Ann Arbor. I was wondering what yarn shop that you are talking about that is newer and bigger. I and in a knit/crochet group and we meet every Wednesday afternoon to knit/crochet, have dessert and solve the worlds problems. Glad you joined the sight.

Ruth aka ruthhomer


----------



## SalineMIKnits (Oct 26, 2014)

Michigan Fine Yarns
(734) 462-2800

1-275 and Ann Arbor Road - East
(before Newburg) across from Lake Point Yacht Club

37519 Ann Arbor Road
Livonia MI 48150

Open 7 days a week.

Lots of room to knit/crochet or weave


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome from up North -


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London. UK


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome from California. You will enjoy yourself here.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome to kp from Australia.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

welcome from Whitmore Lake, nearly neighbors


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Welcome from WI, enjoy the time that you are laid off. It's only small taste of retirement. Before you know it you will be called back to work.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry, I respond to this thread I usually look to see when the thread was started. I notice this one was started Oct 27. 2014 after I posted. 

When you have time come back and share some of your projects with us.


----------



## marciechow (Mar 19, 2014)

welcome from Fredericksburg, Virginia


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

When I went home, Plymouth, I liked to shop at the LYS. Was so disappointed that it closed, moved to Livonia. Where I now live there are three shops each 25 minutes away. Ellijay, Blairsville and Murphy NC. Maybe next time I go north I will find the one in Livonia. Bye the by, my Mom retired from the Livonia school system. She was a homebound teacher.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to KP from New York City.


----------



## sheardlite (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from Livonia, Michigan!!!! Stay warm.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Hello and welcome from Eastern Ontario! You will find help, encouragement and inspiration in abundance here.


----------



## SalineMIKnits (Oct 26, 2014)

Livonia - Michigan Fine Yarns


----------



## SalineMIKnits (Oct 26, 2014)

Michigan Fine Yarns - Livonia Michigan


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Welcome to KP from Australia


----------

